# Standard gauge switch question, lionel 223



## Thunderbird (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm curious about the two types of Lionel 223 switches I've found, one type with no capacity to wire direct to constant voltage and the other with internal wiring done precisely for it. The part numbering is the same for both, does anyone know the history of these two types of 223's?

Thunderbird


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thunderbird said:


> I'm curious about the two types of Lionel 223 switches I've found, one type with no capacity to wire direct to constant voltage and the other with internal wiring done precisely for it. The part numbering is the same for both, does anyone know the history of these two types of 223's?
> 
> Thunderbird


We don't have many who run Standard gauge here.
I guess that is why no one answered.:dunno:
I searched around and could not find any useful information to pass on to you.hwell:


----------

